# SACD , anyone ???



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I have majority of these 24/88 and 24/96 discs, anyone else have any ?

https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=9624albums


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a bunch of SACD mostly from Stockfish, Blue Coast and Sony Music.


----------



## golf_bht (Oct 4, 2009)

I wish I could have those in Flac format. Work like a charm with H800+acer tablet +USB to SP/dif converter.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I had a bunch of SACD's some years ago for my home system. What I miss is dvd-audio. I really wish that would have caught on more. There used to be a series of albums called "Live... from the front row" where they put the mics out in the crowd and you listened to the concert like you were sitting in the audience. You could hear people yelling, singing, talking, etc in the surround channels.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

I have both high def formats for home but only DVD-A for car, so I only purchased dvd-a for that reason. I attenuate the rears for just light ambience, but I love the center channel aspect. I wish they would just make a 3 channel format for music. 5.1 for movies only.


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

i love collecting SACD but its hard to find in the cd shops right now unless you get online. 

By the way, whats the difference between SACD and Digitally Remastered Album?


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

RNBRAD said:


> I have both high def formats for home but only DVD-A for car, so I only purchased dvd-a for that reason. I attenuate the rears for just light ambience, but I love the center channel aspect. I wish they would just make a 3 channel format for music. 5.1 for movies only.


idk man the boys 2 men dvd-a i have is amazing in the car


----------



## Jedclampet (Jun 28, 2010)

I too have quite a bit hi rez from HD Tracks anyone figure out how to play them in our cars??


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hate to ruin it for you guys, but all car audio processors run at a native sample rate of 48kHz. Anything higher than that will be down sampled before entering the DSP stage. So the only thing you gain is a 24bit word length that moves the digital noise floor level from an already inaudible -97dB (ie 16bit CD format) to an even lower level of -144dB. None of which matters since background noise level in a recording are magnitudes greater and can not mathematically decrease from the increase in resolution (ie -75dB of recording noise + -97dB of digital noise = -74.972dB).

Adding acoustic levels sum sound levels 10 - combining addition summation decibel levels or SPL of up to ten non-coherent sound sources identical summing 1/3 octave spl full octave sum sound pressure level noise sound pressure acoustic pressure volts

The only component chain that would benefit from the high resolution format would be a digital source (with a greater ENOB than 16bits) connected to an amplifier and onto passively crossed over over speakers (or ones using active analog crossovers.


----------



## inspector3711 (Apr 11, 2013)

I had a few SACD's that i listen to on my old home system. Upgraded to a new system a couple years ago and had to order a new BD player that would do SACD. I really have to wonder why it hasn't caught on. Love the discs I have.


----------

